# Timer 555 astable con t1 = t2



## lucifer (Dic 4, 2006)

hola hace poco encontre un circuito con el 555 con el que hacian un contador astable con t1 = t2 utilizando un par de diodos... y resistencias iguales... cuando lo implemente no funciono... los tiempos seguian siendo muy diferentes... podrian decirme como puedo hacer que t1 = t2?

 lo implemente usando R=R'=2.2K y C=100mf

gracias...


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

el circuito no esta bien lo que te sucede es que en el momento del umbral cuando por R y D2 cargas el capacitor C y lo descargas con R" y D1, C se seguira cargando con Ry D2


----------



## lucifer (Dic 4, 2006)

entonces como puedo solucionar eso? cuando pruebo el circuito en el workbench funciona correctamente...


----------



## Apollo (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola lucifer:

Es un poco complicado hacer un Astable relación 1:1 con el 555, debido a que funciona con componentes que tienen un amplio margen de tolerancia, como los capacitores y las resistencias, además de que si existe una pequeña variación de voltaje varía la frecuencia y/o el ciclo activo.

Normalmente se utilizan los  Oscilador con compuertas CMOS, en este ejemplo se utiliza un capacitor para generar los cambios.

Hay otras maneras de conectar las compuertas para hacerlo más exacto, como por ejemplo con un cristal e inversores CMOS, hasta donde yo sé, no hay mejor manera de generar una frecuencia de relación fija.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## lucifer (Dic 5, 2006)

lo que yo necesito es un timer pero de muy muy muy baja frecuencia... quiero que t1 y t2 sean masomenos 2 segundos... y quiero hacer el timer lo mas sencillo posible... por eso prefiero no usar compuertas logicas...


----------



## lucifer (Dic 6, 2006)

ya solucione mi problema... como me recomiendan usar algunos CMOS... solucione todo con el latch D... aunque si alguien puede darme un timer t1=t2 solo con el 555 seria mucho mejor...


----------



## PAJARES (Dic 31, 2006)

Si utilizas un circuito integrado del tipo CD4047 tienes el problema solucionado. Es un multivibrador que puede ser utilizado del tipo astable o monoestable. Utilizas tan solo 1 resistencia y 1 condensador y los calculos de la frecuencia de salida son muy sencillos. Tienes 2 salidas al 50% fijo de la frecuencia de oscilación, obviamente una negada con respecto a la otra. Ademas dispones de una tercera salida del doble de frecuencia de las anteriores. Es muy estable la oscilacion, yo tuve un circuito funcionando permanentemente durante casi tres años a una frecuencia de 1 Hz y no varió ni lo mas minimo. Puedes encontrar información de este circuito en cualquier datasheet.
Saludos.


----------



## davolo (Ene 3, 2007)

hoals , pajares si pudieras poner el esquema del circuito q mencioans con el CD4047 , para generar un !HZ , te lo agardeceria bastante . lo necesito paar hacer un cronometro q cuente hasta 10 minutos
de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## PAJARES (Ene 4, 2007)

HOLA DAVOLO, EL CIRCUITO QUE HICE NO LO HE ENCONTRADO PERO SI UNA HERRAMIENTA QUE QUIZA TE SEA MAS UTIL. SE TRATA DE UNA HOJA EXCEL QUE ME CONFECCIONE EN SU TIEMPO DONDE TENGO EL CIRCUITO Y LOS CALCULOS NECESARIOS PARA UTILIZAR ESTE CIRCUITO ASI COMO EL 555. ADEMAS HAY OTRAS UTILIDADES QUE QUIZA PUEDAN SERTE INTERESANTES A TI O A OTROS FOREROS. ESPERO HABERTE AYUDADO.


----------



## davolo (Ene 6, 2007)

gracias PAJARES , por las hola de excel  , me va servir de muxo , saludos


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 8, 2009)

depende que tan exacto lo quieres. Tomando la configuración más simple del circuito para modo astable, en al que tienes Ra y Rb,con un capacitor C1; lo que puedes hacer es lo siguiente. Tomar un valor de resistencia grande para Ra y uno mucho más pequeños para Rb, de manera que lo hagas despreciable respecto al primero. No será un duty cicle exacto de 50%, pero a los umo variara al 55% depende de los valores de R y la diferencia entre ambos. Las fórmulas utilizadas tienen en cuenta una constante igual a 0.693, desconozco su origen.
T1(tiempo de trabajo)=0.693*(Ra+Rb)*C1
T2(tiempo de V 0)=0.693*(Ra)*C1

COmo podemos ver en la formula, mientras más pequeño es Rb mas exacto el ciclo de trabajo al 50%

Siempre será un pelín mayor el tiempo de trabajo. El tiempo da en segundos por la constante aplicada.
A mi asíme anduvo bastaante exacto, en cuanto a lo que percibo por pruebas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 4, 2011)

no sé porqué el alboroto, es más simple de lo que lo estan haciendo...

ya les subo el circuito.

saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 5, 2011)

Acá tenés una solución que tiro fogonazo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/generador-pulsos-variable-duty-cycle-50-a-65116/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 5, 2011)

El circuito que puse funca bien...podemos modificar ambas resistencias de 100k (las que van a Vcc por un potenciómetro doble de 250K y ya es variable.


----------



## electropillo (Mar 20, 2012)

bueno, yo estuve viendo aplicaciones para tratar de llegar a los 60 hz y al final obtuve un circuito parecido, simulandolo daba muy bien, aca esta, y haber si les es de ayuda.
XD.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2012)

Con este circuito obtenés una onda cuadrada casi perfecta.


----------



## camarohero (Jun 20, 2012)

Les comparto este pcb del circuito mencionado por Black Tiger en solo 1.2 in * 1.2 in
Yo normalmente uso este circuito en vez del común astable con 2 resistencias, los tiempos son prácticamente iguales, a simple vista no se nota que pudieran ser diferentes


----------

